# Western Flyer Buzz Bike 2+1"Wheelie"



## skoda

Privacy and harassment concerns.


----------



## GroovyGhoulie

Sweet bike.  I always wondered if the wheelie thing really worked?


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok, that's COOOOOL... 

i guess the frame is intact?  the one they have at the NE Musclebike Museum has a repaired frame, if I'm not mistaken...

--rick


----------



## midwestkustomz

AWSOME find!! The Wheelie is one of the coolest bikes.


----------



## skoda

I really need to take some new pics of this bike all cleaned up.  It came out very nice.  The ones above were after unloading it last Spring.  It hangs in the basement now most of the time in a special place where I can admire it!


----------



## smitty

*buzz bike*

any interest in selling the buzz bike, thanks, smitty


----------



## erick67

i would also be interested in buzz bike but smitty gets first hit


----------

